# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  6 Dagen overtijd..

## steff89

hoi allemaal,
ik ben nu 6 dagen overtijd, en dus denk ik dat ik zwanger ben, heb al een test gedaan(zondag) en die was negatief, ook heb ik geen zwangerschapskwaaltjes, en ik voel me ook niet anders.. maar nog steeds niet ongesteld! nou is het gekke dat ik het dus niet onveilig heb gedaan, ik ben in augustus gestopt met de pil(want ik werd er ziek van, letterlijk) en nou doen ik en mijn vriend het altijd met condoom en zijn echt extra voorzichtig! het kindje zou enorm welkom zijn, maar het is wel een beetje een ongelukkig tijdstip, ik ben net begonnen met een nieuwe studie en we zijn pas 21(wel al meer als 3 jaar samen, en we wonen ook samen) heeft iemand misschien een idee?
ik bedoel de kans is toch enorm klein als je het gewoon altijd veilig doet?
en bovendien heb ik flink gefeest de afgelopen paar weken.. heb ik mijn (misschien) ongeboren kindje daar kwaad mee gedaan? ik wist het niet dus ik heb gewoon gedronken en gerookt...
ik hoop dat iemand me een beetje een hart onder de riem kan steken want ik weet niet wat ik er allemaal mee moet.. vooral die onzekerheid!

alvast bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Steff,

Je zou zoiezo nog een keer een zwangerschapstest kunnen doen, eventueel kun je deze ook bij de huisarts laten doen. Je geeft zelf alleen wel aan het veilig gedaan te hebben, heb je misschien last van stress? Stress kan namelijk ook een factor zijn welke ervoor kan zorgen dat de menstruatie uitblijft.

Heb je verder wel altijd een regelmatige menstruatie gehad?

Ik zou je iig adviseren om nog een test te doen, misschien is een test bij de huisarts wel het beste, geeft deze nogmaals aan dat je niet zwanger bent is de kans natuurlijk niet heel groot dat je wel zwanger bent.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## steff89

dankjewel sylvia,
ik heb niet echt veel last van stress gehad de laatste tijd maarja, sinds de eerste dag dat ik overtijd was wel natuurlijk, wel is er veel veranderd de laatste tijd, we krijgen een ander huis en ik ben begonnen met een opleiding, daardoor hebben we soms een beetje geldzorgen misschien is dat het gewoon..
ik ga in ieder geval morgen een nieuwe test doen, ik ben wel bang hoe mijn vader en mijn schoonouders zullen reageren.

----------


## Sylvia93

> dankjewel sylvia,
> ik heb niet echt veel last van stress gehad de laatste tijd maarja, sinds de eerste dag dat ik overtijd was wel natuurlijk, wel is er veel veranderd de laatste tijd, we krijgen een ander huis en ik ben begonnen met een opleiding, daardoor hebben we soms een beetje geldzorgen misschien is dat het gewoon..
> ik ga in ieder geval morgen een nieuwe test doen, ik ben wel bang hoe mijn vader en mijn schoonouders zullen reageren.


Die zorgen zouden idd ook een rol kunnen spelen in het uitblijven van de menstruatie. Heb je inmiddels al een nieuwe test gedaan? Zorgen maken om vader en schoonouders moet je niet doen hoor! Mocht het wel zo zijn zullen ze vast blij zijn  :Wink:

----------

